

Tell HN: You want to disrupt an industry? The cell phone purchasing experience - cl8ton

I absolutely cringe when I have to go into any cell phone store.<p>I can buy a new car in less time with less paperwork than is required for buying a cell phone.<p>After 20 years why can’t they seem to streamline this process better?
======
arh68
You can buy phones of all sorts on eBay, etc. New, unlocked, GSM, 4G, etc. I
just bought one last week; it took no time at all.

~~~
mschuster91
I believe the OP is talking about the process of setting up the contract with
the carrier.

~~~
seizethecheese
Exactly, which is why this is so silly. Why would a carrier be willing to
consent to a marketplace type set-up? They don't want to be commoditized so
easily. (I'd argue that their whole reason for being is to non-commoditize
themselves.)

